# Is there anybody who can beat Goku?



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Aug 12, 2021)

Jesus


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 12, 2021)

Give me half a line of coke and 15 mins of warm up and I'll beat that Punk martian with a single dick swing.


----------



## Penis Drager (Aug 12, 2021)

If anyone ever beats the shit out of him when he's in whatever his "super mega ultimate can literally kill a god" form is at the time, he'll just conveniently unlock an even more "super mega ultimate makes his last form look like a bitch" mode just in the nick of time.

Goku's ultimate power is shallow, one dimensional storytelling.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 12, 2021)

But can goku beat goku?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 12, 2021)

Saitama


----------



## BingBong (Aug 12, 2021)

me


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

obviously, saitama, jesus, and buddha.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

still waiting...


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

without any outside assistance? fused zamasu


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 12, 2021)

Joe


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

sai
ta
ma

what part of "no limiters" is unclear with saitama?

no matter how many levels of power goku unlocks, he isn't unlocking infinite power.  so long as it remains quantifiable, saitama will beat him.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> Joe


joe?


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> sai
> ta
> ma
> 
> ...


goku could punch him really hard. what part of that dont you get?


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> goku could punch him really hard. what part of that dont you get?


saitama can punch him back harder.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> saitama can punch him back harder.


you're lucky i cant rate your post double autistic you dumb nigger


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 12, 2021)

Gohan Blanco.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Aug 12, 2021)

Chi Chi


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> saitama can punch him back harder.


the fact of the matter is, goku breaks his limiters exceedingly often, it'd just be a matter of pure brute force against skill


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> you're lucky i cant rate your post double autistic you dumb nigger


that's not an argument



Aquinas said:


> the fact of the matter is, goku breaks his limiters exceedingly often, it'd just be a matter of pure brute force against skill


it doesn't matter how often he breaks his limiters.  they keep coming back.  saitama doesn't have a limiter.  saitama wins every time.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

@OldManBoomer


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> that's not an argument
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter how often he breaks his limiters.  they keep coming back.  saitama doesn't have a limiter.  saitama wins every time.


Where it stands, even roshi can beat saitama, all he needs is a container


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> joe?


Joe mama


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> Where it stands, even roshi can beat saitama, all he needs is a container


nope.  no limits.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> Where it stands, even roshi can beat saitama, all he needs is a container


saitama is a beta faggot who loses to goku. it's just how it is


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> nope.  no limits.


not an argument


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> not an argument


no limits means no limits.  no limits.  no.  limits.  he is unlimited.  there are no limits to his capability.  he cannot be contained.  that would be a limit.  he is unlimited.  stop trying to imply he can be limited.  he cannot.  that is the meaning of being unlimited.  to remove your limiters.  which is what saitama has done.  he does not have limits, because he can't have limits.  there are no limits if you're unlimited.  and he is unlimited.  because he removed his limits.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> no limits means no limits.  no limits.  no.  limits.  he is unlimited.  there are no limits to his capability.  he cannot be contained.  that would be a limit.  he is unlimited.  stop trying to imply he can be limited.  he cannot.  that is the meaning of being unlimited.  to remove your limiters.  which is what saitama has done.  he does not have limits, because he can't have limits.  there are no limits if you're unlimited.  and he is unlimited.  because he removed his limits.


not an argument


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Aug 12, 2021)

Chris Chan Sonichu


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> no limits means no limits.  no limits.  no.  limits.  he is unlimited.  there are no limits to his capability.  he cannot be contained.  that would be a limit.  he is unlimited.  stop trying to imply he can be limited.  he cannot.  that is the meaning of being unlimited.  to remove your limiters.  which is what saitama has done.  he does not have limits, because he can't have limits.  there are no limits if you're unlimited.  and he is unlimited.  because he removed his limits.


but goku punches really hard


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> not an argument


i fucked your mom



HexFag said:


> but goku punches really hard


but saitama can punch him back harder


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> i fucked your mom
> 
> 
> but saitama can punch him back harder


 not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> i fucked your mom
> 
> 
> but saitama can punch him back harder


not if goku punches him so hard that he shits his pants and dies (or the other way around)


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> not if goku punches him so hard that he shits his pants and dies (or the other way around)


goku punches him really hard and then shits his pants and dies.  agreed.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> goku punches him really hard and then shits his pants and dies.  agreed.


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> goku punches him really hard and then shits his pants and dies.  agreed.


yeah but goku has the dragon balls so he unshits his pants and fucks saitama's mom (and also beats saitama again)


----------



## OrionBalls (Aug 12, 2021)

Sailor Moon, once she sacrifices her heart crystal, with the power of love and companionship. She might die, but Goku will, too.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> yeah but goku has the dragon balls so he unshits his pants and fucks saitama's mom (and also beats saitama again)


actually saitama's parents are undefined in one punch man lore.  he might not have a mom.  he could be a test tube baby.  bigot.

saitama punches him back, harder.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> Sailor Moon, once she sacrifices her heart crystal, with the power of love and companionship. She might die, but Goku will, too.


i doubt it will ever get that far with goku though


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> actually saitama's parents are undefined in one punch man lore.  he might not have a mom.  he could be a test tube baby.  bigot.
> 
> saitama punches him back, harder.


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> actually saitama's parents are undefined in one punch man lore.  he might not have a mom.  he could be a test tube baby.  bigot.
> 
> saitama punches him back, harder.


even krillin could put that faggot saitama in his place


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Aug 12, 2021)

John Barleycorn


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 12, 2021)

The omni-king Zeno could easily yeet Goku out of existence.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> even krillin could put that faggot saitama in his place


krillin has limits


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 12, 2021)

Literally anyone with a laser gun or just a regular gun.






This "vs battle" weeb garbage has gone on long enough.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> krillin has limits


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> The omni-king Zeno could easily yeet Goku out of existence.


yeah but what if goku punches him really hard before he does?


rawhide_k said:


> krillin has limits


yeah saitama is so weak even limited krillin can beat him


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> yeah saitama is so weak even limited krillin can beat him


but saitama doesn't have any limits.  he doesn't have weakness.  he doesn't have strength.  he just is.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

Yamchad could beat goku


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> but saitama doesn't have any limits.  he doesn't have weakness.  he doesn't have strength.  he just is.


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> but saitama doesn't have any limits.  he doesn't have weakness.  he doesn't have strength.  he just is.


but goku doesn't have any limits.  he doesn't have weakness.  he doesn't have strength.  he just is.


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> yeah but what if goku punches him really hard before he does?
> 
> yeah saitama is so weak even limited krillin can beat him


Zeno destroys things in an instant, Goku can punch fast but probably not faster than Zeno can delete him. But now there are two Zenos so probably the other one would erase Goku while he's distracted punching.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> but goku doesn't have any limits.  he doesn't have weakness.  he doesn't have strength.  he just is.


yes he literally does all the time.  the entire show is him overcoming his weaknesses.  fucking pussy.  pathetic.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> yes he literally does all the time.  the entire show is him overcoming his weaknesses.  fucking pussy.  pathetic.


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> Zeno destroys things in an instant, Goku can punch fast but probably not faster than Zeno can delete him. But now there are two Zenos so probably the other one would erase Goku while he's distracted punching.


listen if goku uses instant transmission and goes really fast, he can hit him. goku wins


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> listen if goku uses instant transmission and goes really fast, he can hit him. goku wins


oh good point I didn't consider that


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> yes he literally does all the time.  the entire show is him overcoming his weaknesses.  fucking pussy.  pathetic.


you're just mad goku beat saitama and fucked his mom. ggez


----------



## Ma Wang (Aug 12, 2021)

Sun Wukong beats shitty Japanese knockoff.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> you're just mad goku beat saitama and fucked his mom. ggez


that never happened in one punch man lore


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> that never happened in one punch man lore


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 12, 2021)

What if two Gokus fight, which Goku would win?


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> What if two Gokus fight, which Goku would win?





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMPBH9FVbVQ


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> that never happened in one punch man lore






can't beat facts, sorry


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> View attachment 2437218
> can't beat facts, sorry


articles in need of citations


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> articles in need of citations


not an argument


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> articles in need of citations


not regarding saitama's bitch ass getting beat. cope seethe and dilate


----------



## Nejnebaganeb (Aug 12, 2021)

superman lol idiots u never watched death battle?


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 12, 2021)

Vash probably could, though it would be entirely by accident


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> not regarding saitama's bitch ass getting beat. cope seethe and dilate


citation please


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> What if two Gokus fight, which Goku would win?


goku would win so goku wins.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> citation please





real and canon art


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> View attachment 2437230
> real and canon art


wtf saitama would never take damage i'm literally shaking and crying rn how could they lie like this


----------



## HexFag (Aug 12, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> wtf saitama would never take damage i'm literally shaking and crying rn how could they lie like this





cope, seethe, dilate, and kneel saitamafaggot


----------



## CrippleThreat (Aug 12, 2021)

In all seriousness, Alien X.

Does anyone even remember Ben 10 anymore?


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 12, 2021)

HexFag said:


> View attachment 2437241
> cope, seethe, dilate, and kneel saitamafaggot


i'm literally shaking and crying and pissing and shitting all over the carpet and vomiting in my moms mouth how can you spread these lies

this is a true image taken after staitama made goku shit in his moms pants

View attachment static-assets-upload5719626125083176218.webp


----------



## Burgerasssand (Aug 12, 2021)

Spencer.


----------



## Nejnebaganeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMPBH9FVbVQ


honestly enjoyed that.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Aug 12, 2021)

The angry birds with their slingshot.


----------



## Caped Baldman (Aug 12, 2021)

Yahweh, Demi Fiend and the Anchuent Leader of the Cherokee Clan.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 12, 2021)

I just invented a guy named Jeff. Jeff eats energy blasts like Cheetos and can't be touched and just thinking about him can kill you. He can beat Goku.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## Arminius (Aug 12, 2021)

Goku couldn't beat cancer, saddest arc.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 12, 2021)

I never watched One Punch Man, so I might be completely wrong, if Saitama punched Goku and Goku survived the punch, couldn't Goku do that instant teleportation thing to Kami's lookout, pop a bean, get the Zenkai Boost and pop back to get punched again, theoretically Goku's "potential" isn't quantifiable... How many Zenkai Boosts can a Saiyan have? According to a dumb quora answer a Zenkai Boost increases the base power level by 3-100 times... 
I'm actually nowhere near autistic enough to commit myself to researching all this. I did one google search and I'm tapping out. Saitama could totally beat Goku.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 12, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I never watched One Punch Man, so I might be completely wrong, if Saitama punched Goku and Goku survived the punch, couldn't Goku do that instant teleportation thing to Kami's lookout, pop a bean, get the Zenkai Boost and pop back to get punched again, theoretically Goku's "potential" isn't quantifiable... How many Zenkai Boosts can a Saiyan have? According to a dumb quora answer a Zenkai Boost increases the base power level by 3-100 times...
> I'm actually nowhere near autistic enough to commit myself to researching all this. I did one google search and I'm tapping out. Saitama could totally beat Goku.


All it would take take is one punch.


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 12, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I never watched One Punch Man, so I might be completely wrong, if Saitama punched Goku and Goku survived the punch, couldn't Goku do that instant teleportation thing to Kami's lookout, pop a bean, get the Zenkai Boost and pop back to get punched again, theoretically Goku's "potential" isn't quantifiable... How many Zenkai Boosts can a Saiyan have? According to a dumb quora answer a Zenkai Boost increases the base power level by 3-100 times...
> I'm actually nowhere near autistic enough to commit myself to researching all this. I did one google search and I'm tapping out. Saitama could totally beat Goku.


If you did one google search maybe lurk more before you post.

You'll only get negative attention and turn into a lolcow.....


Oh it's you.

Shit too late lol.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 12, 2021)

Goku would get beaten by Kaio-Ken Goku who would get beaten Goku SSJ who would get beaten by Goku SSJ2 who would get beaten by Goku SSJ3 who would get beaten by Goku SSJ God who would get beaten by Goku SSJ Blue who would get beaten by Ultra Instinct Goku

tl;dr to beat Goku you just need a stronger Goku


----------



## Madre Muerte (Aug 12, 2021)

Me beating up the artist


----------



## Mr. Bung (Aug 12, 2021)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I just invented a guy named Jeff. Jeff eats energy blasts like Cheetos and can't be touched and just thinking about him can kill you. He can beat Goku.


I just invented a guy named Dave. Dave is a brain dead vegetable but has an aura surrounding him so powerful that literally anyone no matter who that comes within 100 feet of him is instantly vaporized. Same goes with all objects both matter and anti-matter, as well as other sorts of auras, souls, or any other forms of energy. He can beat Goku, but also Jeff as well.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> @OldManBoomer


His wife. 

I'd let her beat *ME* up too, though.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

OldManBoomer said:


> His wife.
> 
> I'd let her beat *ME* up too, though.


ok coomer


----------



## OldManBoomer (Aug 12, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> ok coomer


No u no coombacks


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2021)

OldManBoomer said:


> No u no coombacks


IM GOING TO COOM INTO YOUR DISCORD AND COOM ON YOUR BACK IN YOUR OWN VC


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 12, 2021)

President Harry S. Truman. Two bombs were not enough.


----------



## Miller (Aug 13, 2021)

Rey Palpatine


----------



## TheRetardKing (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Aug 13, 2021)

Would TLOU2's Abby, with full-on Neil Druckmann plot armor, be able to defeat Goku?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 13, 2021)

Goku got beat up pretty often in dragonball z I mean yeah it's totally possible for him to be beaten if he doesn't have some fucking dumb "I win" button like he apparently does thanks to super you just gotta match his martial arts skill or have a trick up your sleeve.


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Aug 13, 2021)

Arminius said:


> Goku couldn't beat cancer, saddest arc.


A heart virus did kill him, after all, in the alternative Future Trunks timeline shortly before the arrival of the androids. And only an antiviral medicine beat it, not Goku's immune system or even his Saiyan genetics.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Aug 13, 2021)

Let a SJW writer write the stories for him & by page 10 he will kill himself...


----------



## OldManBoomer (Aug 13, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> IM GOING TO COOM INTO YOUR DISCORD AND COOM ON YOUR BACK IN YOUR OWN VC


Ew that's gay.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Aug 13, 2021)

I know the perfect guy.


----------



## HexFag (Aug 11, 2021)

I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Aug 14, 2021)

Only one


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

There's lots of characters who can beat Goku. He's proven to be susceptible to things like viruses. I could beat Goku by existing within 6 feet of him if I catch delta, potentially.

Now, in terms of pure combat power, I doubt any can beat him fair and square. Using trickery, or special techniques, or weaponizing bioweapons could make him into a joke under the right circumstances.

Goku and Beerus were clashing fists so hard that the universe was in jeopardy, just a few of those would destroy it. Goku got way stronger since then, so it's sort of a ridiculous amount of power he has now. And of course he just keeps getting stronger.

Anyone can just destroy the earth though and he'll die of asphyxiation.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> sai
> ta
> ma
> 
> ...


That's a nice no limits fallacy, but at the end of the day, Santama's feats/calcs put him way below Goku. The last I checked (been a while) he was capable of moon busting. That put him on par with, uh, Master Roshi in early Dragon Ball. Which is laughably weak, but still a pretty good feat for most anime characters generally speaking.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 14, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> That's a nice no limits fallacy, but at the end of the day, Santama's feats/calcs put him way below Goku. The last I checked (been a while) he was capable of moon busting. That put him on par with, uh, Master Roshi in early Dragon Ball. Which is laughably weak, but still a pretty good feat for most anime characters generally speaking.


saitama can punch GHOSTS, SIR.  HE.  HAS.  NO.  LIMITS.  the fact his universe is composed of WEAK WILLED NANCIES doesn't mean he DOESN'T NOT HAVE LIMITS.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> saitama can punch GHOSTS, SIR.  HE.  HAS.  NO.  LIMITS.  the fact his universe is composed of WEAK WILLED NANCIES doesn't mean he DOESN'T NOT HAVE LIMITS.


Beerus erased a ghost from existence--a gag ghost. Let's not even get into the gag shit because that's autistic and OP in ways it shouldn't be, but Beerus is killing gag characters...Saitama IS the gag character of his series.

He doesn't stand a chance. Yamcha solos, low effort.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

HexFag said:


> View attachment 2437123
> still waiting...


Bugger off nigger its already been analyzed and answered



Edit: Also Popeye can beat goku as well as saitama since he has cartoon logic on his side


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 14, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Beerus erased a ghost from existence--a gag ghost. Let's not even get into the gag shit because that's autistic and OP in ways it shouldn't be, but Beerus is killing gag characters...Saitama IS the gag character of his series.
> 
> He doesn't stand a chance. Yamcha solos, low effort.


but saitama punched a ghost so hard it died.  he made a ghost die.  that's next level.

saitama is a serious and legitimate protagonist.  you cannot slander him like this.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 14, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> but saitama punched a ghost so hard it died.  he made a ghost die.  that's next level.
> 
> saitama is a serious and legitimate protagonist.  you cannot slander him like this.


Beerus did too, casually. And the important distinction is Beerus killed a ghost that was a gag character. They can just decide to not die. But Beerus was mad and he wanted him to die so he fucking melted.

Saitama just killed a serious ghost. That's way less impressive.


----------

